# Iphone 4 vs Droid X2 - Which to buy?



## ZEBOV (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm pretty indecisive about this. I already have a plan with AT&T, but I'm getting pretty tired of it. But lucky me, my parents still pay my phone bill since I'm on their plan, so if I switch to Verizon, they won't pay it. I would also pay the extra costs of having an iPhone 4 if I get one on their plan.
I know all the differences with hardware, but I know very little about the software for either phone. Anyone know any real world differences between these phones?
BTW, I live in an area with plenty of 4G coverage.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 7, 2011)

I'd stick with ATT (if your area has solid coverage like mine) and pick up a Samsung Infuse. This phone is fucking awesome. Giant, high quality screen, great battery life, solid feel.

Though, if you are dead set on going Verison, then go for the Droid. A co-worker of mine has one and loves it to bits. I've played with it a few times and it's a great phone. It's like my Infuse but bulkier.

What you should really do is go to a Verizon store and try both phones out. Hold them in your hands and dick around with apps. 

For the record I've previously owned all previous iterations of the iPhone (2G, 3G, 3GS) and while they were solid phones I was never quite happy with them.


----------



## loktide (Jul 7, 2011)

i went from an iPhone 3G to a Samsung Galaxy S2 and couldn't be happier. I was also considering an iPhone 4, but i'd take the Galaxy S2 over it anyday.


----------



## Rev2010 (Jul 7, 2011)

I went with a Droid 2 after having an iPhone 3G for 2 years and also couldn't be happier. The iPhone 4 is definitely a beautiful device, I just personally hate Apple's tight fisted control - not trying to start anything, just my personal feeling toward Apple.

But I love my Droid. I have Flash, can email any attachment I want, and I have a physical keyboard (got tired of touchscreen annoyances while typing). The one thing though is the iPhone is much easier. With the Droid's you'll find you'll probably replace most built in apps with 3rd party downloads. For example, I use K-9 for my email as the built in was pretty crappy. I also needed to download a free app to rearrange the order of my bookmarks, strange that it's not built in but no biggie. I also had to download a free notepad app as it doesn't have one by default - again, no biggie.


Rev.


----------



## ZEBOV (Jul 7, 2011)

Rev2010 said:


> I went with a Droid 2 after having an iPhone 3G for 2 years and also couldn't be happier. The iPhone 4 is definitely a beautiful device, I just personally hate Apple's tight fisted control - not trying to start anything, just my personal feeling toward Apple.
> 
> Rev.


I agree about Apple being so controlling. They're like a bunch of Nazis, just like the sevenstring.org mods *cough cough* I mean, just like Hitler was. 
The price is what attracts me to the iPhone 4 ($25 extra a month for a data plan.... yeah, I have no data plan.... not my fault), but what attracts me to the Droid X is that I'll be "freer" with it, doing things like overclocking it without instantly voiding the warranty.


----------



## edsped (Jul 7, 2011)

Overclocking isn't necessary or even really that useful like it was a year or so ago.

But if you're a tweaker then Android is probably the way to go. You'll have to do more troubleshooting than you would with an iPhone, but you get a lot more freedom. AND, these days, rooting isn't necessary in the least, whereas I still wouldn't buy an iPhone without jailbreaking it.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 7, 2011)

Another advantage of Android is competing App Stores. You have the preloaded Android Market as well as access to the new Amazon App Store. If there's one thing that's good for the consumer it's competition. Amazon has already seen fit to try and oustage the Android Market by offering payed apps for free and easy account/payment sync.

Then you have the Apple App Store for iOS. There's no competition so Apple can do whatever it wants. Look what they've done to ebook publishers and music subscription services. Even if you count Cydia/Rock as competing stores you have to Jailbreak to access them and tbey are FAR from user friendly or stable.

I will say, on average, Apple apps tend to be of higher quality, but the migration rate of developers making Android ports of Apple apps is soaring, just like Android's market share.


----------



## Rev2010 (Jul 7, 2011)

ZEBOV said:


> I agree about Apple being so controlling. They're like a bunch of Nazis



I call prefer to call them fascists:

fas·cism&#8194; &#8194;/&#712;fæ&#643;&#618;z&#601;m/ Show Spelled
[fash-iz-uhm] Show IPA

noun 
1. ( sometimes initial capital letter ) a governmental system led by a dictator having complete power, forcibly suppressing opposition and criticism, regimenting all industry, commerce, etc., and emphasizing an aggressive nationalism and often racism.

Outside of the last two (nationalism and racism) the rest is spot on with how Apple runs their business.


Rev.


----------



## ZEBOV (Jul 7, 2011)

edsped said:


> But if you're a tweaker then Android is probably the way to go. You'll have to do more troubleshooting than you would with an iPhone, but you get a lot more freedom. AND, these days, rooting isn't necessary in the least, whereas I still wouldn't buy an iPhone without jailbreaking it.


I'm definitely a tweaker, and I have no problem with going more in depth for troubleshooting. It makes me feel nerdy.


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Jul 7, 2011)

I have the iphone 4 and its been serving me well.
-Battery lasts the working day/all day (depends on use)
-Camera is awesome for the day light (sucks at night, like all other phones)
-HD video is awesome
-I actually like the syncing very much, not to picky
-I DON'T GET ANY ANTENNAGATE! 
-Software is user friendly and smooth
-I don't need an app to close all the programs to save resources and battery life
-Apple warranty and support is awesome imo. I had my phone screen cracked after owning it for 3 months, took it to the nearest apple store the next day, told them the honest story and gave me a spanking brand new phone free of charge.

Samples of photos:


----------



## Rev2010 (Jul 7, 2011)

asmegin_slayer said:


> -I don't need an app to close all the programs to save resources and battery life



Just had to respond to this point:

I have a Droid 2. I don't have any appkiller apps installed and never have needed to kill apps to save battery life ever. I only charge my phone while getting ready for work each morning and when I plug it in to charge the battery life is typically at 70-80% full, so I'm only charging it up 20% at most. I've gone two full days with charging my phone and still hadn't gone in the red area and I use to all the time to check email and browse the web.

There are indeed other Android phones that do have abysmal battery life - my wife's Atrix comes to mind. But in her instance it's a trade off, she really wanted an uber light phone and the Atrix is the lightest smart phone I've ever come across. So in that regard there is a sacrifice of battery life.

However, on mine phone it's never been an issue. I have background data sync turned off because I'm not entering new calendar entries and contacts all day long so I don't need it always on. I turned it on after creating a new entry, let it sync, then turn it off. I also don't use email push, and when it was on in my iPhone 3G the battery drained within hours so I never use push. That is the *only* thing I do to save battery life.

Rev.


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Jul 7, 2011)

Rev2010 said:


> Just had to respond to this point:
> 
> I have a Droid 2. I don't have any appkiller apps installed and never have needed to kill apps to save battery life ever. I only charge my phone while getting ready for work each morning and when I plug it in to charge the battery life is typically at 70-80% full, so I'm only charging it up 20% at most. I've gone two full days with charging my phone and still hadn't gone in the red area and I use to all the time to check email and browse the web.
> 
> ...



I'd figured I'll get a reply from that.  However, that's real informative, and I appreciate the insight.

I think we can all agree that the newer smart phone battery life nowadays (iphone 4, droid 2..etc) is a shit ton better than any of the older generation iphones.

To the OP, if you decide to go with an iphone, I would wait until after summer since they'll announce a new phone. If you can't wait that long, then definitely check out the androids.


----------



## edsped (Jul 7, 2011)

Also using task killers is actually detrimental to battery life on Android.


----------



## ZEBOV (Jul 7, 2011)

The HTC Evo has a maximum battery life of about 5 hours.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 7, 2011)

ZEBOV said:


> The HTC Evo has a maximum battery life of about 5 hours.


 
Bullshit. My girlfriend's lasts roughly 8 to 12 hours depending on use. 

The "5 hours" is talk time.


----------



## dacimvrl (Jul 7, 2011)

between those 2, i would grab iphone4, cuz droid 2 is made by motorola, and they are notorious for their lack of support.


----------



## ZEBOV (Jul 8, 2011)

dacimvrl said:


> between those 2, i would grab iphone4, cuz droid 2 is made by motorola, and they are notorious for their lack of support.


Droid X2*
Not Droid 2.


----------



## sentagoda (Jul 9, 2011)

Not having tested the droid, but countless other smartphones . I always ended up with apple. I always say I wont to go apple cuz of the their limits on stuff. But the user friendly no can compete at the moment.-


----------



## Joose (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm not into tweaking things on my phone, so Androids are pointless for me, when I already love iPhones. 

The 5 should be out soon enough, and I'll be picking one up. 

I dunno, every Droid I play around on I just end up saying something like, "Hmmm, my iPhone 3Gs does this, and that, and the 4 does this, which means the 5 will do it, but better."

iPhones are just so nice, simple and reliable. I've had this 3Gs since the day it came out, love it!


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Jul 9, 2011)

Thought about getting the new EVO 3D, but the 3D shit seems kinda gimmicky. I didn't like too much how I had to stare and basically go crosseyed at the picture just to make it look 3D. Not sure yet. May just switch carriers(sp) when the new IPhone 5 comes out at the start of the 3rd quarter.


----------



## aslsmm (Jul 9, 2011)

I flashed a galaxy tab and uploaded firmware on it so i can use it as a phone. I couldnt be happier. 
If you like to be in controll of every aspect of your phone go android, if you want costomer friendly phones that do everything for you but wont let you leave their box, go apple


----------



## Sicarius (Jul 9, 2011)

iPhone 4GS is coming out before the iPhone 5, gents.

I went from a Black Berry Storm 2 to the HTC Incredible.

The camera is great, the rest kind of fucking sucked. Terrible battery life out of the gate.

I was never impressed with Android from the get go, and found it to be just Google being Google and trying to get their hands into everything they could.

I'm just not impressed with it. I loved my black berry so much, and the battery life was great, I didn't need all the stupid apps. The only one that I've ever really "needed" was Score Mobile, and that was during the ALCS and World Series.

I went back to my black berry a couple of days ago, and couldn't be happier. Now, I'm just gonna wait for RIM to get off their ass and release the new 3G phones, and get their 4GLTE phone up to their standards for it's release in 2012.


----------



## Rev2010 (Jul 9, 2011)

Joose said:


> I dunno, every Droid I play around on I just end up saying something like, "Hmmm, my iPhone 3Gs does this, and that, and the 4 does this, which means the 5 will do it, but better."



Really? On my Droid I can do these things that my iPhone couldn't do:

1. Email ANY file attachment i desire. On the iPhone it's just what, pictures? And you still have to go into the photos first then attach, you can't start typing out and email and decide to simply then attach the photo. At least this is how it was on my iPhone 3G.

2. Download any file to my SD card.

3. Sort emails by sender, date, subject, attachments, etc. Couldn't do that on my iPhone.

4. Have different signatures for each of my email accounts. While irrelevant to some it's extremely important especially in a business aspect, for others. On my iPhone there was only one global signature that was either off or on for all accounts. It's still this way on the iPhone 4.

5. Expand my memory if find I need more space after loading up a ton of movies.

6. Go to potential band mates web pages responding to my ad and listen to their audio players - being they are Flash based.

7. Transfer files from my computer simply using it as a USB drive and not having to "sync" through crappy iTunes.

8. Add words and words replacements to my user dictionary so I'm not constantly fixing auto-corrections when typing. - don't know if this has changed in the iPhone 4 so if you can please do say so.

I'll stop here. Gotta get back to writing music.


Rev.


----------



## Pauly (Jul 9, 2011)

Sicarius said:


> iPhone 4GS is coming out before the iPhone 5, gents.



Lots of baseless rumours/speculation going about. High-level devs were apparently given iPhone 4's w/new internals to test a while back, which is where the '4S' rumours came from. Given the iPhone 4 was leaked quite heavily last year, they are going to be keeping the next one as under lock/key as possible to the last moment this time round, which has obviously led to daily conflicting rumours from 'reliable' (lolz) sources because in reality nobody really knows anything.

Gossip (such as them taking longer to produce to it being a fiddle design to construct) seems to weight in the favour of an new design though. A5 processor (which was in the devs upgraded iPhone 4), 8mp camera, dual flash, edge-to-edge display and some other stuff seem likely. We already know what the software will be like now, although again it's likely we'll see some voice-tech stuff that wasn't ready in time for WWDC.

Said event being a software event first and foremost, and iPod sales slowing down, I suspect the September event they usually hold will now be for iPhone unveilings and we'll see the '5' then. I think 5 is more likely, 5 year anniversary, 5th model, iOS 5 etc.


----------



## ZEBOV (Jul 9, 2011)

ZEBOV said:


> The HTC Evo has a maximum battery life of about 5 hours.


 


Sicarius said:


> I went from a Black Berry Storm 2 to the HTC Incredible.
> 
> The camera is great, the rest kind of fucking sucked. Terrible battery life out of the gate.


Maybe I got the EVO confused with the Incredible. What was the average battery life?


And I'm leaning heavily toward the Droid X2. And Google+ is on the horizon, so I'm intersted in seeing how the X2 (and other Android phones) and Google+ go together.

Perhaps this could be changed to "The Smart Phone Thread".


----------



## Interloper (Jul 9, 2011)

I actually have both phones. I have an iphone 4 for work and my personal phone is an X2. They are both good devices but I'd have to say the x2 is my favorite. 

Here's my analasys of each phone...

iPhone 4

Pros
-Beautiful screen
-Not much bloat preinstalled and what is there can be removed without hassle.
-itunes works fine for me (some people hate it but it runs fine on my PC and all of my music is already there)
-smaller handset
-has netflix
-good battery - used as an mp3 player on an 8 hour trip and it still had juice when I got back home

Cons
-smaller screen
-typing is cumbersome due to smaller screen
-auto correct is annoying
-kind of sucks as a phone - it's never loud enough, have had several dropped calls.


Droid X2

Pros
-big screen
-touch screen is more responsive when typing
-auto correct is actually useful
-gps is as good as it gets
-no itunes or any other software needed
-decent battery - on another 8 hour round trip, used gps, mp3 player, several calls, and sirius xm app and it lasted the whole 8 hours but it was just about dead when I got home
-easy to root/unroot
-excellent as a phone, never drops a call and always loud and clear

Cons
-picture is not quite as vivid as the iphone but still good
-you really need to root it to freeze the bloatware that Verizon and motorola insist on installing.
-comes with 16GB of memory (8GB internal, 8GB SD) Your music is stored on the SD card so you don't get a ton of space. Upgradable to 32GB Sd though so it's not that big of a deal.



Both phones are Verizon so there's no reason that the iphone should be dropping calls, the X2 never has a problem. I also didn't cover the camera because I don't take a lot of pictures but the camera's are both decent from what I have seen, the iphone may be slightly better in that regard. 

They are both great devices but if I had to choose only one I would drop the iphone in a heart beat. There is just so much more I can do with the android.


----------



## ZEBOV (Jul 10, 2011)

^Even though I already made up my mind, I fucking love you! No homo.


----------



## Rev2010 (Jul 10, 2011)

ZEBOV said:


> ^Even though I already made up my mind, I fucking love you! No homo.



So what did you decide on? I'm guessing the Droid from your latter postings yes? Either way, they're both great phones so you'll likely be happy either way. Good luck with it man.


Rev.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 10, 2011)

I wouldn't get the iPhone 4 simply on the basis it's over a year old tech. In the handset world that's like buying a JTM45 as a "modern" amp.


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Jul 10, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I wouldn't get the iPhone 4 simply on the basis it's over a year old tech. In the handset world that's like buying a JTM45 as a "modern" amp.



100% dead on. They would of brought out the news of the new one around this time, but ever since the japan earthquakes it delayed all production of the screens. Won't be probably until september til apple coughs up any updates.


----------



## ZEBOV (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm at the Verizon store typing this on a Droid X2. I like this as much as I like people getting banned.


----------



## Rev2010 (Jul 12, 2011)

ZEBOV said:


> I'm at the Verizon store typing this on a Droid X2. I like this as much as I like people getting banned.



Just a heads up, if you find you don't like the spelling correction you can download 3rd party keyboard apps. I personally did not like the built in correction on my Droid 2 so I replaced the internal correction with UltraKeyboard and like it much better.


Rev.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 12, 2011)

Hey Droid users, any interest in the soon to be released Droid Bionic?


----------



## ZEBOV (Jul 12, 2011)

Using speech-to-text to get on here was a fail. "Sevenstring dot org"...... *Sevenstring udr*  Is my Mississippi accent do strong that it can't recognize "dot org"?

EDIT: I went to 2 different stores. Sales reps also told me the Droid 3 will be released on the 14th. I wanna know more about it but all I can't find on Google is speculation. The QWERTY keyboard will certainly be better than just having a digital keyboard.

EDIT2: I saw the specs for the Droid 3. I gotta get it!


----------



## Rev2010 (Jul 12, 2011)

ZEBOV said:


> Using speech-to-text to get on here was a fail. "Sevenstring dot org"...... *Sevenstring udr*  Is my Mississippi accent do strong that it can't recognize "dot org"?



Works for me except that it puts the number 7 instead of the word seven. Still, Google comes up with the first link as being sevenstring.org.

Saying dot org seems to work fine in the browser, but as a heads up when you are typing in an email, note, whatever, make sure to say period.


Rev.


----------



## Interloper (Jul 13, 2011)

I just compared the X2 and the D3 on Verizon's website and there is just not enough there for me to justify switching to the D3. Keyboard on the x2 works fine for me. Maybe the global thing would be worth the trouble but I haven't left the country in like 5 years and probably won't in the next 2.


----------



## ZEBOV (Jul 13, 2011)

Actually, I'll get the Samsung Galaxy S2. Since it will be a Verizon phone, it will also be called the Samsung Function. I don't understand the different names for different carriers despite it being the same phone.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 13, 2011)

ZEBOV said:


> Actually, I'll get the Samsung Galaxy S2. Since it will be a Verizon phone, it will also be called the Samsung Function. I don't understand the different names for different carriers despite it being the same phone.



It's all marketing just trying to convince everyone they're getting something exclusive and special. 

Just like the HTC Desire HD, which is better known as the HTC Thunderbolt on Verison and HTC Inspire on ATT.


----------



## capone1 (Jul 14, 2011)

I heard that the Sammy GS2 release wasn't going to be till Q4 which by that time ice cream sandwich will be very close. Right now I'm babying my Droid 1 till something sick comes out but all the specs on the Bionic are leaked so it's anybodies guess. I am jonesing for a beastly device(on Verizon)....if you couldn't tell.


----------



## ZEBOV (Jul 14, 2011)

capone1 said:


> I heard that the Sammy GS2 release wasn't going to be till Q4 which by that time ice cream sandwich will be very close. Right now I'm babying my Droid 1 till something sick comes out but all the specs on the Bionic are leaked so it's anybodies guess. I am jonesing for a beastly device(on Verizon)....if you couldn't tell.


What's all this stuff about an ice cream sandwich? 
*Google search*
LMFAO! I thought it was a joke at first!


----------

